# Happy Birthday Grelko!!



## UncleBenBen (Feb 7, 2017)

Have a great day, buddy! May the scrap gods reward you with truck loads of good stuff!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 7, 2017)

Happy birthday!


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday Grelko!


----------



## Grelko (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. :mrgreen: 

I had my party on Sunday, with my "standard" steak or chicken salad and carrot cake that I've had every birthday for probably the last 20 years. :lol:

(I bet FrugalRefiner will get a kick out of this  )

Since today is my actual birthday, I went to Denny's restaraunt and got a free meal, over to Eat N Park for a free cookie and down to the video store for a free rental. Came home and there was a tiny cake with a candle in it. It was a great day.

Edit - 


UncleBenBen said:


> Have a great day, buddy! May the scrap gods reward you with truck loads of good stuff!



So far this week, I got a bicycle, a working gas dryer, 2 flat screens and a couple other things. The dryer is going to my friend since his broke a while back and he's giving me his old one. There's a guy up the road that fixes appliances, so he said he'd buy the broken one off me. The rest of the stuff I'll either try to fix or scrap.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 7, 2017)

Grelko said:


> (I bet FrugalRefiner will get a kick out of this  )
> 
> Since today is my actual birthday, I went to Denny's restaraunt and got a free meal, over to Eat N Park for a free cookie and down to the video store for a free rental. Came home and there was a tiny cake with a candle in it. It was a great day.


 :lol: Best Day Ever! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## butcher (Feb 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Grelko!


----------



## kurtak (Feb 8, 2017)

Happy Birthday :!: 

A day late  

Hope it was a GREAT day for you :!: 

And it sounds like it was 8) 

Kurt


----------



## Grelko (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks again guys


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 8, 2017)

Happy Birthday :G


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy belated birthday Grelko. I hope your day was spent as enthusiastically as your time on the forum.


----------



## Grelko (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you and yes I did have a great time, just like I always do on here. So far February seems to be a really good month.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 10, 2017)

Any month containing the word "Bruary" can't be bad.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 10, 2017)

jason_recliner said:


> Any month containing the word "Bruary" can't be bad.



I need more coffee. I've been walking around for ten minutes thinking, braury? bruary? Jason posts some really funny 'crackers' but... bruary?

Ooooh! Pronounced 'brewery'!! :lol: :lol: 

Yep, triple espresso. STAT!


----------



## kurtak (Feb 10, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> jason_recliner said:
> 
> 
> > Any month containing the word "Bruary" can't be bad.
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: --- OK - now I have to go get a rag to wipe up the coffee I just spit all over my computer :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 10, 2017)

kurtak said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > jason_recliner said:
> ...



Just save that rag for me. I may need to incinerate it and recover the caffeine later!! :shock: :lol:


----------

